# Ordered an SSB



## Big Worm (Mar 3, 2014)

Tired of fighting with getting under a straight bar and horrible tendonitis. I picked up an SSB for my home gym so I would be able to continue training at home when I need to.  Cant wait to get it.  Will be a nice addition to my cambered bar.  Next thing I get will be a deadlift bar for home.  I will continue trying to loosen up to fix the problem.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

I wish my gym had that one... The owner is an eliteFTS athlete and we have everything they make except that one. I hate our SSB's. We have 4 or 5. I think they are for midgets or something though cause my neck doesn't fit in a couple of them. The other thing i hate is they don't have handles like that one. You just have to hang onto the yoke.

Enjoy!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 3, 2014)

I have that exact same one from elitefts at my gym and I'm the only one who uses it. Makes me wonder who ordered it because it really doesn't fit in at my gym.

The position definitely forces you to keep your back even tighter than conventional squatting.


----------



## yeti (Mar 3, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wish my gym had that one... The owner is an eliteFTS athlete and we have everything they make except that one. I hate our SSB's. We have 4 or 5. I think they are for midgets or something though cause my neck doesn't fit in a couple of them. The other thing i hate is they don't have handles like that one. You just have to hang onto the yoke.
> 
> Enjoy!



EXACTLY. Those handles are what makes the SSB awesome... the gym I go to back home has this old beat up rusty... thing... that used to be a ssb, but it's just off balance and weird now. 
I actually tried out a SSB with the longer handles and those are even better than the short handles. 

Have fun squatting Big Worm!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

I have one at home. The camber is the same as the yoke on mine. So when it in the rack the handles are straight down and when you pick it up the camber is the same as your chest so the weight is pretty far forward.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

I am jelly....

_*grips decades old, rusted oly bar and weeps openly*_


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder how hard it would be to have my guy make a few of these? 

Never used one, so how does it differ as opposed to a straight bar? Leverage? Or different feel of weight load?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 4, 2014)

Man I love that bar. My old gym had one. It didn't have the handles like this one but I would just crossed my arms over it. I haven't seen one at any of the gyms I've gone to in a long time.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 4, 2014)

J20 said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to have my guy make a few of these?
> 
> Never used one, so how does it differ as opposed to a straight bar? Leverage? Or different feel of weight load?



Its mostly for guys that have injuries (shoulder, pec, bicep, etc) or poor mobility.  You can keep squatting and training without wrapping yourself around a standard straight bar and stressing the injured area.

As far as different feel.....You arent able to get locked in under the bar as you would on a straight bar so you have to put a lot more focus on keeping tight.  Also, with the camber and the way the handles are, if you try to push up on the handles as you stand up it throws the weight forward and wants to fold you over.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Its mostly for guys that have injuries (shoulder, pec, bicep, etc) or poor mobility.  You can keep squatting and training without wrapping yourself around a standard straight bar and stressing the injured area.
> 
> As far as different feel.....You arent able to get locked in under the bar as you would on a straight bar so you have to put a lot more focus on keeping tight.  Also, with the camber and the way the handles are, if you try to* push up on the handles* as you stand up it throws the weight forward and wants to fold you over.


He meant pull down, do not pull down on them handles people you actually want to time it right to were you do push up on them handles.

When you feel your folding push up but the biggest mistake made is people pull down and then fold or have a real ugly finish.

Anyone that has issues staying tight and upright needs to get under a SSB it will address issues and build up back strength for the squat.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks worm and sfg! Shoot i may need to start using one of these! Got bad shoulders and could benefit from it helping me stay tighter! Thanks!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2014)

When I say push up I don't mean use all your might you have to know the feel because you can push up to much and then have the bar fall off your back.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Its mostly for guys that have injuries (shoulder, pec, bicep, etc) or poor mobility.  You can keep squatting and training without wrapping yourself around a standard straight bar and stressing the injured area.
> 
> As far as different feel.....You arent able to get locked in under the bar as you would on a straight bar so you have to put a lot more focus on keeping tight.  Also, with the camber and the way the handles are, if you try to push up on the handles as you stand up it throws the weight forward and wants to fold you over.


That's how I started using one of these. I had broken my wrist one year. So all as I could train was legs for a a while and any other machine I could adapt to that didn't involve my hand. Pec Dec, rear delt machine etc.. thankfully for this bar I was still able to squat. But I actually ended up liking it a lot.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2014)

What Dave Tate push up on the bar!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 4, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> What Dave Tate push up on the bar!



Ya hard to explain but I think we know what each other mean lol.  I have seen inexperienced guys that didnt have a lot of weight on the bar push way to hard up and throw themselves all over.  Pull way down on them and you are pulling your own head down.

That little push Dave gives in my mind is kind of a little pop to throw the weight forward and then use the momentum from it to get up out of the hole.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Ya hard to explain but I think we know what each other mean lol.  I have seen inexperienced guys that didnt have a lot of weight on the bar push way to hard up and throw themselves all over.  Pull way down on them and you are pulling your own head down.
> 
> That little push Dave gives in my mind is kind of a little pop to throw the weight forward and then use the momentum from it to get up out of the hole.



Absolutely true it's hard to explain one must learn the feel they must know about the bar, I still see guys that have used the bar many years pull down and it pisses me off lol.

I try not to push up until I feel unstable while fighting out of the hole.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah tate did push up ever so slightly, u can see the bar roll back just a tad, i like it i may see if i can get one made, i got a guy who makes bars and stuff, so ill ask


----------

